# Recent paintings



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Alright Iv'e been doing a lot more painting than usual recently (being unemployed and all I have lots of free time haha) 
and this is what iv'e been painting....










Winter Dreams - Oil On canvas

I didn't like this at first, now im starting to like it more and more. At first I though the composition was too random
but now I kind of like the way I put it together.










Untitled - Arcylic on canvas (60cm by 80cm)

This is the largest painting i've ever done and it took me a good few hours to do it, I kind of like it though it could 
have more going on maybe? still pretty pleased with how it turned out, as I would of been pissed if I had messed it up(waste of a big canvas)










Incremental Squares - Acrylic on canvas (35.5cm by 35.5cm)

This is a painting I completed yesterday, it took me two days overall spending about 2 and a half hours on each day, I like how it turned out but 
elements of it could be improved I think....










Self portrait 2008 - Acrylic on canvas (35.5cm by 35.5cm)

I did this tonight over about 2- 3 hours , it actually turned out a lot better than I expected as I expected I would screw it up quite a lot, as it happens it isn't perfect but it's a start at learning to paint faces and the human form etc (this was my first proper attempt at that apart from a painting I did of my own hand)


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Interesting - but in a good way.

You should use the last one as your avatar.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Dude! I love your art! It's beautiful. You're so talented

I like the first one and your self portrait is pretty cool too


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks!! I might use the self portrait as an avatar yeh lol


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

falling_free said:


> Thanks!! I might use the self portrait as an avatar yeh lol


Your atavatar totally rocks!!!

I wanted to ask if these paintings have a bit of DPD in them. 
If not why don't you try to describe how dpd makes you feel in an abstract way.
I am hoping some one will collect up all the dpd art. Maybe put on a show.
One thing about dpd art is that it speaks to people without dpd also.
Rock music is a good example of the opposite. It is filled with exaduration and so it speaks to us.
It sounds like dpd is being described all the time in rock - but its not.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I spose they are influenced by my detachment from reality to a degree as i'm sure Im influenced by many other factors in my life.

Thinking and expressing myself in abstract terms is a means of expressing that detachment I think, as I think in abstract ways.... often I have images in my head of abstract shapes and what I would class as deep mental realms. I don't think im yet fully skilled enough yet to fully express the deepest mental emotions and thoughts I have but I try hard to express an idea or a concept as best I can.

A dp art show is a great idea, i've seen the work of a lot of people on here which is really good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark said:


> Rock music is a good example of the opposite. It is filled with exaduration and so it speaks to us.
> It sounds like dpd is being described all the time in rock - but its not.


Yes. 

Great art-Great avator falling-free.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Some more recent paintings , starting with the oldest then to the newest. Still unemployed  , but the upside is i have lots of time to paint!! big pics so sorry for anyone with poor connection speeds!










Ambient red Rectangle










Unfolding










Serene squares










Geometric moons










Organic improvisation 1










3 stripes on Red










Organic Improvisation 2 - Just finished today!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool stuff falling_free.The second one "unfolding" reminds me of flying or floating when I look at it ,its like looking down onto a landscape--its like free falling. :wink: 
I like Geometric moons.The symmetry, geometry, patterns and rythems in nature make a worthwhile study I have found and are an art in themselves I think.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good stuff. I like your stlye it's unique/creative. Serene squares and the acrylic one with squares from your first post I really like.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks for your comments, glad you like them 8)


----------

